# Here he is...Rocky looks like a Rockstar no longer!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks more like the pup I brought home. She had to clip the face a little shorter than I would have liked to even it up because I messed his face up trying to groom him myself...just a little Lynn..:blush:

So here's my boy now. By the last pic you can see he is telling me he's had enough for today!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, Dianne, Rocky's new haircut ROCKS!:chili::chili: He looks totally adorable and I'm crazy about the last too shots. :wub::wub: I think it's a great cut showing off his handsome face. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Aw, Dianne, Rocky's new haircut ROCKS!:chili::chili: He looks totally adorable and I'm crazy about the last too shots. :wub::wub: I think it's a great cut showing off his handsome face. :aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Sue...I was so nervous. I know it will grow some and maybe then I'll like his face a bit better. I like it but wish it were a little longer..like sticking out on the sides to look more teddy bearish.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I love it! Of course, that might be because this is how I always get Dora cut.  Usually it takes her about 2-3 days after the cut to get to "peak cuteness," style-wise. So I bet Rocky's face will be looking just how you want it in no time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocky is still the rock star!!! Adorable cut~~~and yes, you are right, he had had enough picture taking for the day!!! He will love his new hair cut!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay Rockie's new puppy cut is super cute!! :wub: his face will grow longer very soon  and I agree with Dora's mom on reaching peak cuteness few days after the cut


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It came out great Dianne!!!! I even see a lil turn of the lip corners on Rocky which means he must like it too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocky is rockin' that new cut! I love it!! Of course I'm partial to shorter faces. :wub: It looks to me like Rocky is totally aware of how hot he looks in his new 'do'.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Rocky's new haircut, i have to say it brings out his gorgeous face more. Rocky still looks like a Rockstar to me!:heart: I think this is the pefects cut for Rocky.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Rock's new haircut.. the length of his face is perfect! He looks great!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

One side of his face is shorter because of my mistake..but I can see he may look a little more like Yeager when his hair gets longer. Thanks!B)



yeagerbum said:


> Yay Rockie's new puppy cut is super cute!! :wub: his face will grow longer very soon  and I agree with Dora's mom on reaching peak cuteness few days after the cut


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you are right...and I'm going away for ten days, so when I get back it should be perfect! :HistericalSmiley:



Dora's Mom said:


> I love it! Of course, that might be because this is how I always get Dora cut.  Usually it takes her about 2-3 days after the cut to get to "peak cuteness," style-wise. So I bet Rocky's face will be looking just how you want it in no time!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Dianne...he looks in the last picture like he's saying....OK MOM, THAT'S ENOUGH ALREADY!:HistericalSmiley:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Rocky is still the rock star!!! Adorable cut~~~and yes, you are right, he had had enough picture taking for the day!!! He will love his new hair cut!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tammy, he's not as cute as Benny yet...but he's getting there..maybe when it grows out a little more. At least his hair will be out of his eyes while he's staying at my friends house for four days. She won't have to worry about his face much. Thanks!



mom2bijou said:


> It came out great Dianne!!!! I even see a lil turn of the lip corners on Rocky which means he must like it too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I think he looks great. Did you do the grooming or did you take him to a groomer?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I LOVE Rocky's new 'do. He sort of looks like another little SM fellow with very fashionable taste - JETT. IT's so neat and cute and you can see his adorable face much better. That last pic is a riot - "whatchu talking bout mommy?"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I real like it! He's looks really cute that way and like a puppy. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it. He looks so cute and ready for summer :wub: :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been grooming his legs and face, but because he was so short I didn't do anything to his body. Then I tried cutting the face shorter and sort of messed up one side, so I took him to the groomer today. One side looks good and the other side you can see is too short because of what I did. If I keep him this way I think I can follow the cut. Well, maybe!:blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- I think he looks great. Did you do the grooming or did you take him to a groomer?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky: WOWWEE Awntie Edith...I wook wike Jett? I wike dat!:walklikeanegyptian:



Johita said:


> I LOVE Rocky's new 'do. He sort of looks like another little SM fellow with very fashionable taste - JETT. IT's so neat and cute and you can see his adorable face much better. That last pic is a riot - "whatchu talking bout mommy?"


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I love Rocky's new haircut. He looks adorable, yep the last picture sure says "enough already".


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwww, Rocky looks like a sweet puppy!!!!! that boy is adorable.

I think the cut looks so cute, and if you don't.....don't worry, it'll grow fast....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He does look like a Rockstar, unh-huh! He looks so sweet!! Rocky, :you rock: I wuv Rocky-boy!!!:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

He looks adorable!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

He looks Great!! Love look he is giving in the last pic!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love Rocky's new haircut!
He looks like he has such soft hair.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks gals...my husband absolutely loves it and went crazy over him last night. So with him it's a winner! I'm still debating, maybe when it's a little longer I'll like it better. At least now I can follow the cut or let it grow in places.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable! I just got Jodi trimmed down last week, and he's much like Rocky now. They feel so cuddly with shorter hair.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He does...but it matts under his harness all the time..maybe too soft? Thank you..



Canada said:


> I love Rocky's new haircut!
> He looks like he has such soft hair.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I love his his new cut. What a handsome young man. And I really like the length of his hair around his cute little face.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Ruth...and you have such an adorable trio there! Such cute faces too!!!:wub:



LuluLolly said:


> I love his his new cut. What a handsome young man. And I really like the length of his hair around his cute little face.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Rocky is stunning.
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Kerry...I just looked at your siggy and they all look so cute and happy...don't know how you keep them all in longer coats. I do love the longer coat and would keep Rocky much longer if I could handle it with his matts. Your babies are gorgeous!:wub::wub::wub:



KAG said:


> Aww, Rocky is stunning.
> xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie! He looks pretty happy with his new cut. Hair grows so there is always time to straighten it out...although I think he looks perfect!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute! That's how I have my kids

I love the last pic, subtle! lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky is rocking an adorable cut :wub:


----------

